# Does anyone remember socialanxietyforums.com?



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi there, I was just wondering if any one out there remembers socialanxietyforums.com and knows what happened to it. I'm really upset as I've been using the forum for 6 years and to have it just gone is just really sad and I just really want to know what happened to it. So any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

): idk


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

Ok but I'm not the only one who remembers it right?


----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes, I used to go on there. I noticed that something happened to it also. Don't know what happened.


----------

